# I got another ferret(pet update)!



## BlackBirdSeesYou (Nov 4, 2012)

I probably just recently did a pet update but I just love doing it, so here goes. 

Opie the beagle/jack russel:


Kurt:


Eddie:


Marilyn:


And our new guy, Puck:




Feel free to post pictures of your pets,also.


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Oh my, Puck is so cute! Congrats!


----------



## BlackBirdSeesYou (Nov 4, 2012)

thanks! he's a little monster,though.


----------



## alexn (Sep 30, 2012)

Jealous  we really want a ferret, (well, two) but just don't have the space yet 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats (Apr 25, 2013)

Two cute!!! What are ferrets like? Hope that's not an annoying question!


----------



## BlackBirdSeesYou (Nov 4, 2012)

Ferrets are definitely a handfull. Though sometimes it just depends on the animal. When we got Marilyn, she was very calm and laid-back so it came as a surprise to us when we got Puck. Puck is very hyper and playful and he loves wrestling and chasing those cat bell toys. Marilyn, on the other hand, we can't get her to even look at a toy. And if you're even considering a ferret, make sure you have lots of time. Everyday, I get home from school and I need to let them out for atleast 3 hours though sometimes that's not enough. If they get bored, they will start destroying things, so definitely try to find some toy or game they really enjoy (though you're out out of luck if you get a ferret like Marilyn; rather than playing with Puck or toys, she'd rather tear up the carpet and believe me, I've tried everything.

On the other hand, ferrets are also loving. Marilyn will sometimes give us kisses, though they're impossible to hold in your lap unless they fall asleep. Mine love going outside on their harnesses which is awesome to watch. And the best thing I love about ferrets. They're really easy to potty train. 

(Sorry it took so long for me to respond. At home my computer keyboard if messed up so we have to use the online keyboard which takes extremly long, though the hotel I'm at has one so I'd thought I just write this up right now.)


----------

